# Ignoring peoples Facebook messages



## bewareofyou (Jun 16, 2013)

So, just earlier a girl from school messaged me and I didn't message back yet and I'm not planning on it because the thought of it just makes me extremely nervous. I like them but I prefer having conversations with some extra people rather than one on one so it doesn't get awkward when I can't think of things to say. But do you think they would think I don't like them if I don't message back? What's a good excuse in case they ask about it?


----------



## Hallowed Ground (Dec 1, 2013)

Either do or don't message back and try not to worry.
An old friend recently added me, messaged me and i haven't responded in like two weeks, they probably aren't thinking anything tbh.


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Just msg back whats the worst that can happen.......


----------



## Mancini1337 (Oct 6, 2014)

I tend to ignore many friend requests, even from people I have seen in the past maybe once, and I would hop on facebook for a few seconds to see if one of my buds are on or not. If they are, then I'd stay on for a little bit. If they aren't on, I'll sign out immediately. I don't know why I still have a large number of friends on my facebook because I never talk to them anyways. I might have talked to them once or twice, but then I just stopped. I was thinking about deleting them all, but they'd probably think weirdly of me but it wouldn't really matter because they wouldn't be on my facebook to tell me about it. If I were to delete all of the people I don't talk to. I think I'd have maybe 10 people I still talk to on it.  I deleted my account once, but it never fully deleted so I just reactivated it. :blank

You could just say you had stuff to do, which could be anything. I have a habit of making excuses for not talking when I don't feel like it. It kind of even got in the way of my work. I'd have days where I'd just ignore a customer or 2 that calls. I'd call them back the next day and try to sound happy and come up with a good excuse every time and it works out alright.


----------



## Cherbea (Oct 3, 2014)

I can take weeks to answer a message, and I've never been asked about it. I do eventually send a reply because I don't want to seem rude. Even if you can't think of much to say, it really doesn't matter. The conversation will die a natural death and the person you're speaking to won't give it a second thought.


----------



## Erik20 (Jul 31, 2013)

Sorry, but I hate it when people don't reply to my messages, or take a really long time. Especially if it's a friend or a girl I like.
I'll assume that the other person isn't interested, or doesn't care that much.

If I notice that it happens a lot, I won't bother anymore. It's usually also the end of the relationship with the person, because they tend to be people who never initiate contact.


----------



## Visi0n (Jul 3, 2014)

Erik20 said:


> Sorry, but I hate it when people don't reply to my messages, or take a really long time. Especially if it's a friend or a girl I like.
> I'll assume that the other person isn't interested, or doesn't care that much.
> 
> If I notice that it happens a lot, I won't bother anymore. It's usually also the end of the relationship with the person, because they tend to be people who never initiate contact.


Yeah, that's just saying you care more about the relationship with them than they care about it with you. Those are clearly indications of disinterest and if it's happening a lot and with a lot of other people, it's a clear indication of being a social reject.


----------



## green20ghouls (Oct 10, 2014)

When I had facebook, I would take a long time to reply too. Partly because I take forever to think of something to say and also because its scary having a convo with someone. You don't want to be the one dragging it on when they are trying to end it politely. I could never figure out if it must a short conversation or dragged on for weeks. I don't know. I'm useless at figuring this out..couldn't handle fb any more so I just deleted it.


----------



## Erik20 (Jul 31, 2013)

Visi0n said:


> Yeah, that's just saying you care more about the relationship with them than they care about it with you. Those are clearly indications of disinterest and if it's happening a lot and with a lot of other people, it's a clear indication of being a social reject.


It doesn't happen a lot, I was just talking about in general how I view it when someone does that to me. I also take not replying as someone not being interested, but he said he actually likes them.


----------



## Visi0n (Jul 3, 2014)

Erik20 said:


> It doesn't happen a lot, I was just talking about in general how I view it when someone does that to me. I also take not replying as someone not being interested, but he said he actually likes them.


That's good man, I'm happy for you that you don't suffer this problem as much as some others here in this forum.  I agree, if someone is not replying or giving short answers and not trying to contribute much to keeping a conversation going then they are clearly not interested in you.


----------



## bewareofyou (Jun 16, 2013)

Okay this is a reallyyy late update but I did message back and it turns out she has social anxiety too and we have a lot in common.. now she is pretty much my best friend


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

musicbox said:


> Okay this is a reallyyy late update but I did message back and it turns out she has social anxiety too and we have a lot in common.. now she is pretty much my best friend


Good outcome. Nice to hear.


----------



## SouthernTom (Jul 19, 2014)

musicbox said:


> Okay this is a reallyyy late update but I did message back and it turns out she has social anxiety too and we have a lot in common.. now she is pretty much my best friend


Haha, that's great! :boogie I literally don't think this could have gone any better!

So you mentioned your anxiety as the reason why you didn't message her back sooner? If not, how did it come up?


----------



## VengefulAvocado (Apr 6, 2013)

musicbox said:


> Okay this is a reallyyy late update but I did message back and it turns out she has social anxiety too and we have a lot in common.. now she is pretty much my best friend


----------



## bewareofyou (Jun 16, 2013)

SouthernTom said:


> Haha, that's great! :boogie I literally don't think this could have gone any better!
> 
> So you mentioned your anxiety as the reason why you didn't message her back sooner? If not, how did it come up?


Yeah, that's why I didn't message her back right away.. after that first message she sent a few more over the next couple days so eventually, even though I was really nervous, I replied. I'm really glad I did though


----------



## QuitSweatinMe (Aug 24, 2013)

You should always answer back. People actually take into account whether you're easily accessible and that can effect the chance for a relationship/friendship. Even if the conversation sucks, at least you know now that you and the person don't click


----------

